# Anal sex



## nicole2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have brought this up in my relationship and bf is all for it. Neither on of us have done this before. I want to do it but then i scared to do it. Ppl with experience can you give me some info on how to go about this. Please give all the info you can on this.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Tons of threads on this forum by using the Search. The latest good one:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/65913-questions-about-anal-sex.html

Good luck!


----------



## nicole2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

joelmacdad said:


> Tons of threads on this forum by using the Search. The latest good one:
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/65913-questions-about-anal-sex.html
> 
> Good luck!


 Thanks


----------

